# Work visa without job offer???



## Captian_Pirate (Apr 17, 2019)

Good day 

I wanted to know if its possible to get a visa without a job offer in New Zealand

my skills fall within Computer Networks and System Engineer


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

The answer is currently no, with the a post-grad degree 10 years experience, less than 39 years old.

See this calculator.

Important: even though it says 100 points, it's now actually 160 points.


----------



## Captian_Pirate (Apr 17, 2019)

Kingdragonfly said:


> The answer is currently no, with the a post-grad degree 10 years experience, less than 39 years old.
> 
> See this calculator.
> 
> Important: even though it says 100 points, it's now actually 160 points.


thanks a lot ,1m getting 195 points.

Seems its really hard to get a job,been applying for 2 weeks and still no joy.

ive been using seek and linkedin.Any other site i can use?


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Seek.co.nz is good. 

Try Trademe.co.nz

Despite it's domain name, it has a lot of jobs.

I'd avoid Auckland, even though it has the most jobs. It's one of the least affordable cities in the world, worse than New York or Los Angeles.


----------

